# Form 4473



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

My wife recieved a call yesterday and they left a voicemail from the sporting goods store where she bought my birthday present, it seems the "district manager", was doing a quality control check on the 4473 forms and noticed that she failed to put the city where she was born. It was totally their fault and if the ATF audits them they could be fined and it could also result in the *ATF CONFISCATING THE RIFLE, *so she needs to come in as soon as possible and take care of it.

I wonder how many times this woman has used this line to intimidate people to fix their mistake? I haven't responded yet, the ******* in me wanted to respond yesterday


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Couldn't you just tell them over the phone and let them fill it out?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Couldn't you just tell them over the phone and let them fill it out?


They left a message, I would have no problem going and fixing it, it was the ATF remark that irritates me


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Leave a message for them. What rifle?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Leave a message for them. What rifle?


my new Rem 700 SPS Varmit in 223, you need to find me a place to try it out on Javalinas


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I know what rifle you are talking about. Your message to them should be "What rifle".


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> I know what rifle you are talking about. Your message to them should be "What rifle".


aah


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just give the rifle to me so they can't confiscate it... Dumb blondes...LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just give the rifle to me so they can't confiscate it... Dumb blondes...LOL


what rifle?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> what rifle?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> My wife recieved a call yesterday and they left a voicemail from the sporting goods store where she bought my birthday present, it seems the "district manager", was doing a quality control check on the 4473 forms *and noticed that she failed to put the city where she was born*. It was totally their fault and if the ATF audits them they could be fined and it could also result in the *ATF CONFISCATING THE RIFLE, *so she needs to come in as soon as possible and take care of it.
> 
> I wonder how many times this woman has used this line to intimidate people to fix their mistake? I haven't responded yet, the ******* in me wanted to respond yesterday


looks like the wife needs to be more diligent, it was her fault .........

.


----------



## smb (Feb 7, 2008)

That is totaly wrong the way they handled that. It was their fault not catching it on the form and yes they can get in trouble with ATF on an audit of their books, but your rifle was purchased legaly and cannot be confiscated by them. They are using that to get you back in to fix their problem because all the information is suppose to be in the purchasers handwriting.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

I would have them make an appointment with you to meet you at your house at your convenience to correct the paperwork.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I wonder how many times this woman has used this line to intimidate people to fix their mistake? I haven't responded yet, *the ******* in me wanted to respond yesterday*


Is this the same Academy that helps out the Good Ol' Boys from time to time? Just Sayin'


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Is this the same Academy that helps out the Good Ol' Boys from time to time? Just Sayin'


Diffeent store I *used* to buy guns at


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

you must have a very trouble free life if this is a big problem for you .


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

crewdgras said:


> you must have a very trouble free life if this is a big problem for you .


The price of tea in China is worrying me too, be on the lookout for that threadsad3sm


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

If it were me, I would just go make it right. FFLs have enough problems with the government as it is. No sense making things harder on them because of a simple mistake.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Brassnadz said:


> If it were me, I would just go make it right. FFLs have enough problems with the government as it is. No sense making things harder on them because of a simple mistake.


Normally I would have, but the ATF remark was not needed and incorrect.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

Tell them you are not happy with the way they responded and talk to the store manager and if he does not do what you like then talk to the district manager. Tell them you will have to drive a long way to correct their mistake and that they will have to give you a gift card or something in return. That is what our store did when someone messed up when I worked there.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Several issues here George:
1. your wife made the initial mistake by not completing her date of birth
2. when she signed the form, she in essence has stated that everything is true and correct - under penalty of law!
3. yes, the store clerk should have discovered the error before she left the counter.
4. by law, the seller cannot make corrections or additions to a "signed" FORM 4473
5. yes, if the correction is not made upon request by the seller, the ATF can confiscate the weapon
6. as suggested, speak first with the department manager to see if they will at least compensate you for having to come back - box of shells, store credit, etc

With the problems with guns being taken across to Mexico, the ATF is watching and auditing gun sales more frequently. When I was at Academy, the store was opened almost 18 months before we got our first ATF audit. Then, we started getting audits about every 6 months. The last audit when I was there, an ATF crew brought in from California to help with the audits! And one more thing, you will most likely get a certified letter advising you of the need for the completion.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jdickey said:


> Several issues here George:
> 1. your wife made the initial mistake by not completing her date of birth *it was the city of birth that was missing*
> 2. when she signed the form, she in essence has stated that everything is true and correct - under penalty of law!
> 3. yes, the store clerk should have discovered the error before she left the counter.
> ...


Please refer me to law/regulation where this authority on confiscation is granted.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Stumpy, it's obvious, you're just a pain in the arse!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Stumpy, it's obvious, you're just a pain in the arse!!


True, but whats your point?:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> True, but whats your point?:biggrin:


No point. I just couldn't pass the opportunity to mention that. :slimer:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Be sure and have the video camera setup when you tell Kris it's her fault. I wouldn't want to miss that!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Be sure and have the video camera setup when you tell Kris it's her fault. I wouldn't want to miss that!


I will not repeat what she just said


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

jdickey said:


> 4. by law, the seller cannot make corrections or additions to a "signed" FORM 4473
> 
> *by law, the buyer cannot make changes to the original 4473, after the firearm has been transferred, it has to be photocopied and the original retained, the sellar can make changes to sections B &D on the photocopy*
> 
> ...


*the form 4473 instructions say if the buyer or seller "wishes" to make changes, it leaves out the whole demand and firearm confiscation part*


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

It you or the buyer discover that an ATF Form 4473 is incomplete or improperly filled out and you or the buyer wish to make a record of your discovery........

It states nothing about mistakes must be corrected or the gun will be confiscated.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Normally I would have, but the ATF remark was not needed and incorrect.


I agree. The ATF could however make big problems for the FFL.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> I agree. The ATF could however make big problems for the FFL.


You're not going to find anything on the FORM 4473 about confiscating a weapon. However, if later, there was fraud involved with the purchase (making false statements on the FORM), the BATF can confiscate the weapon.

But in this case, and where it will usually comes into being, is when the FFL (the store or dealer) has made a mistake on the FORM, or a mistake has been discovered on the FORM, or during a BATF audit, then there is the possiblity that a previously sold weapon can be confiscated by the BATF for:
"failing to make appropriate entries, required of federal firearms licensees, in the business records".


----------

